# Colonscopy Prep Questions HELP!



## Pryncss (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok here is the deal. I am scheduling something with a GI this week to go in and be seen and get this colonoscopy underway. The problem is this. I cannot drink the prep solution because I vomit all of it up to the point of dry heaves. I have done Golytly, phosophsoda and magnesium citrate with the pills and enema and none of them worked I puke em all. As for enemas I cannot do them because I have a spastic colon and the best way I can describe what happens is it is like childbirth. Once you get that urge to push that you cannot supress any longer the body takes over and pushes for you dispite how hard you try not to. Does anyone else have these problems and what did they give you to get you prepped for the procedure?Steffie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Another prep I have been given is called X-Prep. You only have to take a couple of ounces. It looks like molasses and tastes slightly worse. cleans me out better than anything else I have taken. It is the prep of choice of my urologist.


----------

